# Golf Boring To Watch



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

is golf boring to watch? vote!

i say yes, more fun to play..


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes, I agree.

It is always best to be the one to go and play and experience the thrill.
Maybe this is because golf is not a very active kind of sports. Unlike basketball, soccer, football, these kinds of sports are exciting and lively so they are not boring to watch.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

yeah! all they do is that boring guy talks.. and you see the pro golfer hit the ball and people going OOOOHHHH. hm, the last time i watched golf on tv was what, 4 YEARS AGO!


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I don't find it boring at all...well, maybe on Thursday, Friday and Saturday...but not Sunday...


----------



## dblcorona (May 16, 2006)

I am surprised how much I am watching lately. My wife says I've turned into my dad. Would I rather play than watch. Oh Yeah. But if it is between watching and yard work. Gimme the golf.


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Idnot mind watching golf. I like to watch the majors, but any type of blowout I cant watch. If there is a close match then I will watch


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I definitely find it boring to watch on TV. Mainly because all you see is the drives and putts, and I can never keep track of what happened in between.

However, watching a great golfer in person is a different story, that is definitely worth while watching. But I guess I would rather be playing alongside them rather then just watching.


----------



## 1TEETIME (May 20, 2006)

*I like Watching*

The invention of digital cable has changed everything, you can pause, rewind,slow down, I try to see if there is somthing I can learn. Watching how the pros swing, the short game shots, the sand shots, you can definetly learn something. Try watching golf more so as a student, instead of a fan. Most, if not all , other sports that we watch on tv we can't go out and play the next morning at 7:32 a.m.  If we're trying to get better at playing golf it helps to watch someone that is better than we are. What does the ad say "these guys are good".


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Yeah, with dig cable, you can watch how they can do it and stuff..but you'd rather be sittin there watchin those boring shots even OF the greats. or shall i rather put this, (but i wont change it anyway), would you rather be out their playing or watching boring 'ol golf..probably playing, but just want to see your reactions.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

I don't think golf is boring to watch. I hate when the commercials come on but that is it. I love watching when the best players are facing each other at their best.


----------

